# Please share some low cost marketing techniques



## dirtinc (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Best Way to Market our t-shirts?*

Hey Guys I'm having trouble finding low cost but effective marketing tools. I had an adwords account but I canceled it. It's too expensive for me right now and I think there are some other tools out there that I can benefit from before paying so much. Any Ideas People?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Erica, I would start with these threads and try a few of the suggestions posted. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/marketing/

Hopefully others will see this thread and have more tips to share.


----------



## gpashirts (Apr 8, 2007)

take some time and hit a barnes and noble. I looked at the marketing section there and saw lots of good books. Some on free marketing and low cost ideas.

I am going to check a library this weekend to see if I can check out some books I would like to read more(then I don't have to pay for them).


----------



## kindred (Jun 13, 2007)

stickers, pins and postcards left in high traffic areas. tshirt blogs are a great source of free traffic if they like your stuff. sending them a shirt to review is alos a good idea...


----------



## geekfitters (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried selling t-shirts on a University Campus?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

geekfitters said:


> Has anyone ever tried selling t-shirts on a University Campus?


I tried a Uni campus once, and did very well. 5 hours of my target market flooding past my table. I had line-ups a few times, and was selling multiples to single customers. 

Find out if your local university has a vending program where you can rent tables. It's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## CaulkinsGraphics (Jun 12, 2007)

Erica,

If you are able to produce mousepads, here is something I tried and is working well. I found a company that provides ambulance transport to alot of the local nursing homes and hospitals. They are always looking for a new way to advertises, so I approached them with this idea. I would produce mousepads with their company logo and contact information. They could then distribute the mousepads to clients and potential clients to be used at computer terminals througout their facilities. I offered the company a discount if they would allow me to advertise my website on the bottom of the pad. They agreed, and now I have 200 little billboards sitting all over the city. Just out of curiosity, people will visit my site to see what exactly it is I do. I have received orders this way and plan on alot more. The nice thing, this advertising cost me nothing and I actually made money on the whole deal to boot. Hope this will trigger some ideas for you.

Good Luck
Todd


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Erica - One problem is your link doesn't work (?)

Hey Todd, that was a great idea!


----------



## TheColonel (Jul 20, 2007)

We have had some success getting out there with MySpace, but it takes a lot of time. The thing we like about MySpace is that it is a form of direct selling. You get an opportunity to mine through the almost 200 million people to find people that fit your target. Once you find someone that fits your target, it is likely that their friends also fit your target and their friends, and so on. So you can quickly build an attentive audience. The key is to stay involved, send out periodic message, post comments, get personal with some of them and get them to help you. On our pages we posted a bunch of electronic "stickers" that our friends can put on their page that link to our website. To date we have about 2000 stickers out there on our friends pages. It's amazing and it does generate a pretty consistant amount of traffic with about a 1% conversion rate. I'd like to see the conversion rate come up a bit, but other than that is has been good experience, and its fun too.


Keith J. Leslie
Director of Marketing
HillBilly Brand, Inc.


----------

